# Vent stack proximity to skylight



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

This has been confusing a few people on our job site. Can someone verify this for me please. 

The skylight is an opening skylight

The stack needs to be 10' from the skylight, or the roof penetration needs to be 24" vertical above the skylight. 

Thanks, Nick.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> This has been confusing a few people on our job site. Can someone verify this for me please.
> 
> The skylight is an opening skylight
> 
> ...


From what I just read, it's both. (link below) 10' away and at least 2' above top edge of skylight. Some folks go a little higher to lessen odor issues.

http://forums.finehomebuilding.com/...hniques/plumbing-vents-and-operable-skylights


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

2009 IRC

*P3103.5 Location of Vent Terminal*. An open vent terminal from a drainage system shall not be located less than 4 feet (1219 mm) directly beneath any door, openable window, or other air intake opening of the building or of an adjacent building, nor shall any such vent terminal be within 10 feet (3048 mm) horizontally of such an opening unless it is at least 2 feet (610 mm) above the top of such opening.


So, you either have to be 2 feet higher than the highest point of the skylight *OR* 10 feet away.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, so what I thought was right. Thanks guys.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

XJCraver said:


> 2009 IRC
> 
> *P3103.5 Location of Vent Terminal*. An open vent terminal from a drainage system shall not be located less than 4 feet (1219 mm) directly beneath any door, openable window, or other air intake opening of the building or of an adjacent building, nor shall any such vent terminal be within 10 feet (3048 mm) horizontally of such an opening unless it is at least 2 feet (610 mm) above the top of such opening.
> 
> ...


I do believe that a skylight is not considered an air intake, it would, I think be an exhaust.

The plot thickens.

Andy.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Depends which way the wind blows Andy


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> This has been confusing a few people on our job site. Can someone verify this for me please.
> 
> *The skylight is an opening skylight*
> 
> ...





ScipioAfricanus said:


> I do believe that a skylight is not considered an air intake, it would, I think be an exhaust.
> 
> The plot thickens.
> 
> Andy.



_...any door, *openable window*, or other air intake opening of the building or of an adjacent building,..._

Would an openable skylight not be the same thing as an openable window? I certainly have enforced the code as referenced above, and have always considered it to be an intake in this circumstance.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Its going to Be in the joist bay next to the skylight, but it will be 24" above the top of the skylight
At the roof penetration. Then
It will be another 18"-24" out of the roof itself. It's been confirmed here by a couple of plumbers. The plumber on the job is semi retired..., and my
Dad is running the job


----------

